# 70’s style, Beach Cruiser.



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2022)

I got this 1948 Schwinn DX model after it had been passed around the hobby a bit, so since it was only partially intact, I decided the best course of action, was to just build it up as a boardwalk roadster.
Back when I was in high school, you could pick up a bike like this, for $10 bucks at a local thrift store.
There were only two things you looked for.
It had to be a skip tooth, and it had to be a Schwinn.
If it didn’t have either of those characteristics, you kept moving.
First thing to go, in converting your new found, old bike into a beach cruiser, was the fenders.
No need for those on a crowded boardwalk in the middle of Summer.
Next was a few personal touches, like the addition of the stylishly curved Torrington, “half moon” bars, and a super comfortable “clothespin” spring saddle.
Another popular upgrade at the time, was the heavy duty, Schwinn “Wasp” type, large flange hub.
With these minor alterations, the look was complete.
You had yourself a classic 70’s style, “Beach Cruiser.”











The “Studded Balloon” tires, completed the look, but I have to admit, they suck for riding the boardwalk.
So, I think I’ll switch them out for the buttery smooth ride of the tried and true, 
“Typhoon Cord.”
I mean after all, you don’t want to have to have a gorilla grip on the handlebar with one hand while you’re carrying your surfboard in the other, and simultaneously checking out the smokin hot chicks in thong bikinis.
So, I’m going with the Typhoon Cords. 😎


----------



## 1979AL (Apr 25, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I got this 1948 Schwinn DX model after it had been passed around the hobby a bit, so since it was only partially intact, I decided the best course of action, was to just build it up as a boardwalk roadster.
> Back when I was in high school, you could pick up a bike like this, for $10 bucks at a local thrift store.
> There were only two things you looked for.
> It had to be a skip tooth, and it had to be a Schwinn.
> ...



You plan on selling your studded tires?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2022)

They are not original Schwinn tires.
They are the Duro’s sold by Tyler Stans, at Luxury Lowrider Ranch in Colorado.
Nice tires, but I just prefer the ride of the Typhoon Cord.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 25, 2022)

That's the look!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 25, 2022)

that is the style of bikes I had in the 80's. my only rules were all Schwinn parts and hardware other than the same Brooks seat I got for 5 bucks at Fabers I put on all of them. fenders were for girls bikes.... I miss the days of cheap parts.


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2022)

Well everyone wanted skip tooth back then but after almost biting the pavement breaking old chains we switched to 1/2 for harder riding, only thing non Schwinn was usually the fork, You could still buy new Wald longhorns back then but now run some taller 1982 bars to save my back!, never really carried my surfboard back then because didn't want to take a chance leaving my bike locked to the rail, might come back to some missing parts and I don't remember any thong bikinis back then Marty!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 25, 2022)

<<<<<<<<<<< I still like that style, though my avatar bike has fenders, truss rods and a light now.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2022)

Naw, see Mark, your talking 1980’s with all that BMX stuff on there.
I had moved on to Colnago’s by then.

And besides, the original intent of the Beach Cruiser, was so that you didn’t have to find non existent parking for your car, when you wanted to go Surfing.
You rode an old $10 dollar thrift store bike with a coaster brake, just so you, could leave it locked up to a lifeguard tower, and nobody would steal it.
It was only later, when the fad got going, that better bikes with trick Shi+ started popping up.
Then you had guys trying to take short cuts, and steal the hard to find stuff.
The 80’s was easy.
Then you had bike shops and swap meets galore.


----------



## HBSyncro (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice!  Only addition for me in the 80s was grab on foam for the handle bars and folding foot pegs on the front for the girls.  Riding girls on your handlebars was the best!  Just cruise nice and slow.  Her hair blowing in your face and sometimes, if you were lucky, she would lose balance a little and fall back into your arms and chest...ah perfect!


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2022)

No, this was the mid 70's, no BMX stuff ( except bars for my back now ) we were jumping the chains under the HB pier or next to the oil wells on PCH and bending forks ( even with the struts ) had to get something stronger, used some gusseted Ashtabula till we could get the $18.99 for the tube forks and as far as surfboard carriers we would ride something we knew would be there when we got out of the water, easy access on & off the bike while holding your board!, $5 girls 3 spd was the way to go, when the waves got choppy we'd go get the beach cruisers!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2022)

Ok, so I switched out the tires and went for a beach cruise.



These Super Balloon Typhoon Cords are way better!






They even get the looks from the sun bathers.



All in all, it was a very enjoyable day out on the 1948 Schwinn DX, 70’s style,
Beach Cruiser.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 27, 2022)

Look more like Super Balloon Silicone Cords to me...   another nice ride Marty!


----------



## msbscott (Apr 27, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I got this 1948 Schwinn DX model after it had been passed around the hobby a bit, so since it was only partially intact, I decided the best course of action, was to just build it up as a boardwalk roadster.
> Back when I was in high school, you could pick up a bike like this, for $10 bucks at a local thrift store.
> There were only two things you looked for.
> It had to be a skip tooth, and it had to be a Schwinn.
> ...



would love to buy this let me know if you are interested. i'm in mission viejo thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2022)

Not for sale at this time, but I’ll keep you in mind.
Thanks, for the interest.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Look more like Super Balloon Silicone Cords to me...   another nice ride Marty!



Well, they do say, Nylon on the sidewalls.
Lol!


----------



## msbscott (Apr 27, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Not for sale at this time, but I’ll keep you in mind.
> Thanks, for the interest.



sounds good thanks


----------



## Thee (Apr 27, 2022)

New RUBBER probably wise, good call LOL


----------

